# Gun Services in Pensacola?



## SecretSquirrel (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone in Pensacola who provided basic firearms services and gun restoration? I recently picked up an old ( gently used by the Aussie police force ) S&W model 10 that needs to have its grips refinished and the pistol itself needs to be re-blued. I'd also like to have some trigger work done to it as well.
Thanks for any help folks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Take it to Rick Rankin at the Lock, Key and Safe shop on Garden Street in in Pensacola. 

The guy is Great. 


.


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 on Rick Rankin he built a awesome remington 03 for a buddy.


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

Please take it to Alan McCullough and Ole Frontier Gunsmith. He is the best. He does fantastic work.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*



gunrunner06 said:


> +1 on Rick Rankin he built a awesome remington 03 for a buddy.


 
i like rick too.

"keep smiling"


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Another vote for Rick


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

While your in there at Lock an Gun on Garden look around at some of the toys, Last time I was in Yrs ago he always had eye catchers to drool over, And he done a great job on retaping a mount so I didnt have to shoot a old school hunter with iron sites only, Stop by there just to ask an look at some of the work waiting to be picked up, ole Carrver


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, folks. I just gave Rick a call and unfortunately he doesn't offer the services I was looking for. 
Does anyone have any advice on how to go about re-bluing a pistol? I've never done it before, or really had any experience with it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are the things that Alan can do at Ole Fronteir Gunsmith. Call him #850-380-3827


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know how much you want to spend but Smith and Wesson will reblue it for about $175.00.


----------

